# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  hablar de magia

## Dow

muy buenas señoras y señoooooores:

bueno, quería proponer una cosilla que se me ocurrió tras leer un mensaje de elmagopi en el que hablaba muy "abiertamente" de un juego de tamariz... algunos le pidieron leer las normas del foro y bla blabla... y se me ocurrió que:

se podría crear un subforo algo más allá del área secreta donde se pueda hablar de un juego tan... "con calma". no explicar el secreto y punto, sino... detalles, tal técnica viene mejor que esta para tal momento, etc... porque aunque a veces se haga en el area secreta, creo que hay mucho profano en ese area igualmente... bueno no sé si me he explicado bien, pero ahí lo dejo...

la forma de poder acceder a ese subforo pues no se me ha ocurrido jeje

salud!

----------


## AmadeuS

lo de leer las normas se lo pidieron solamente porque escribio todo en rojo

----------


## The Black Prince

Eso no es en teoría el area secreta?

----------


## BrunoElMago

decís un área más secreta :Confused:  no entiendo exatamente que planteás :S.

Bueno igual yo soy nuevo y no tomo ninguna decisión ni nada de nada aca   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

ya pero alguna que otra vez en el área secreta dicen que no se pueden revelar secretos, o es que estoy equivocado? me tendré que leer las normas de nuevo? ummm

----------


## The Black Prince

Puede ser, la verdad es que no se postea mucho en el area secreta yo almenos lo que he posteado he recibido bastante contestaciones pero en cualquier caso la idea me parece bien.

Un saludo,

----------


## Dow

creo que sería algo como... si estuvieramos en persona en una quedada, dar detalles del tipo "ah pues en tal momento es mejor mirar a tal zona mientras haces tal otra cosa con la mano en la primera carta blabla..."


eso xD

----------


## swaze

yo lo que entiendo es que para eso esta el área secreta, lo que supongo que no se puede hacer en tal área es por ejemplo explicar la técnica de, por poner un ejemplo sencillo barajar con una sola mano, para eso tenemos el canuto, lo cogemos, lo leemos practicamos y no creo que nadie diga nada si no tenemos muy clara la posición del meñique en esta técnica y que estoy seguro que contestatarian sin problemas.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

...y puestos a poner una area secreta dentro del area secreta:tambien podriamos poner otra area secreta dentro de esa area secreta.
y asi succesivamente.

..Lo que no se me ocurre es ¿para qué? :?

----------


## Dow

o simplemente tener un poco más controlada el area secreta...


aunque casi prefiero seguir quedando con magos, es más fácil xD

----------


## hawyn yaur

pero creo que entonces seria una zona para moderadores o para gente de confianza, creo yo...

----------


## Dow

ahí está el problema...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A ver si he entendido bien: Lo que se quiere hacer es crear un foro donde se hable libremente pero que solo entre gente de confianza. El problema es saber qué gente es de confianza... Eso te lo digo yo en un momento...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Creo, que un buen sistema para hablar entre magos, podria ser un chat.
Que cada uno se registrase con el mismo nombre que tiene en el foro.
Se podrian hacer diferentes categorias (cartomagia, close-up, escenario...)

Bueno, reconozco que hacer ese trabajo puede llevarle tiempo a los moderadores, pero creo que seria un nuevo método para que la gente del foro, pudiera hablar.

Bueno, adiós y saludos! :D

----------


## Dow

el chat está de lujo, pero lo malo sigue siendo la confianza... porque para eso nos agregamos cada uno al messenger o lo que sea y ya está... pero vamos, sería algo así... ya que creo que alguno que otro no tiene messenger (creo que ignoto por ejemplo no tiene, o no tenía hace cien años)

----------


## kalandraka

El problema de la confianza siempre va a estar ahi se use el medio que se use. Para mi forma de verlo, lo mejor, quedar "in person".

----------


## magomigue

si pero eso de verse "in person" se hace por madrid y ciudades mas grandes pero hay gente (como yo) que no nos pòdemos mover para ya y por donde vivimos no hay mucha gente para hacer una quedada y no se hacen.


un saludo

----------


## Dow

> si pero eso de verse "in person" se hace por madrid y ciudades mas grandes pero hay gente (como yo) que no nos pòdemos mover para ya y por donde vivimos no hay mucha gente para hacer una quedada y no se hacen.
> 
> 
> un saludo



por ejemplo

----------


## dreaigon

Pues la idea esta bien, pero com ya se a hablado el tema es la confianza, por que ,¿quien te asegura que yo soy de confianza?¿o quien me asegura a mi que lo eres tu?

----------


## Dow

pues creo que ya doy por "imposible" la cosa... habrá que seguir quedando en persona, y la gente que no puede, pues que haga magia y aparezca en las quedadas!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> si pero eso de verse "in person" se hace por madrid y ciudades mas grandes pero hay gente (como yo) que no nos pòdemos mover para ya y por donde vivimos no hay mucha gente para hacer una quedada y no se hacen.
> 
> 
> un saludo


Pues yo conozco a varias personas de jerez de la frontera. Aunque no seais muchos por allí, quedar algún día no puede ser malo

----------

